# The AMA's view on Obama's health care reform



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

The American Medical Association has weighed in on the new Obama health care proposals.

The Allergists voted to scratch it, 
but the Dermatologists advised not to make any rash moves. 
The Gastroenterologists had sort of a gut feeling about it,
but the Neurologists thought the Administration had a lot of nerve.

The Obstetricians felt they were all laboring under a misconception. 
Ophthalmologists considered the idea shortsighted.. 
Pathologists yelled,"Over my dead body!" while the Pediatricians said, "Oh, Grow up!"

The Psychiatrists thought the whole idea was madness, 
while the Radiologists could see right through it. 
Surgeons decided to wash their hands of the whole thing. 
The Internists thought it was a bitter pill to swallow, 
and the Plastic Surgeons said, "This puts a whole new face on the matter...."

The Podiatrists thought it was a step forward,
but the Urologists were pissed off at the whole idea. 
The Anesthesiologists thought the whole 
idea was a gas, 
and the Cardiologists didn't have the heart to say no.

In the end, the Proctologists won out, leaving the entire decision up to 
the asses in Washington ...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice! This is the only thing about the plan that I have read that makes any sense at all.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Very creative-I'll have to share that one at work


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Nice! This is the only thing about the plan that I have read that makes any sense at all.


+1 That's for dang sure!!!


----------

